# DK45s Wont run



## Tadpole (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a 2007 Dk45S that bogs down sometimes when I use my disk or tiller or anything else that puts a little load on it. I have changed the fuel filter a couple times and added some seafoam and it is still doing it. What could it be?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dirty air fllter
Does the tractor run hot under load.


----------



## Tadpole (Aug 20, 2011)

I got it fix. It had some trash in the tank and wasnt getting enough fuel under load.


----------

